# moving from Telefonica to Orange



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

has anyone moved their internet&phone calls from Telefonica to Orange? Orange claimed they had a ´special agreement´´ with Telefonica whereby they do the calls and internet, but the line rental stays with Telefonica. Of course Telefonica deny all knowledge of this, but it seems that you can have line rental with one company and calls etc with another.

Orange has a good offer on at the mo, cheaper than Telefonica´s Duo internet service which we have - no fibre optica here so canñt get really fast service, only 6MB.

what i am concerned about is that while handing over from one to the other, Telefonica will try adn scupper Orange and we´ll end up without internet, which would be totalyl disastrous for my work (and general sanity). or that something will go wrong, adn the thought of being without phone and/or internet is too horrible to even contemplate.

So my qu is, has anyone done it, and did it all go smoothly?

thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As far as I know all roads lead to Rome and all telephone lines lead to Teléfonica. The other companies may have their "own" lines, but it seems that they are rented from Teléfonica. 

You can't escape 

it's omnipresent 

it's out there waiting to get you


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As far as I know all roads lead to Rome and all telephone lines lead to Teléfonica. The other companies may have their "own" lines, but it seems that they are rented from Teléfonica.
> 
> You can't escape
> 
> ...


I tried to switch to Yacom two years ago!

The result.....seven weeks without a connection and working out of one of my estate agent's clients offices.....and having to reinstate the Telefonica account.

So don't do it!


----------



## dreamerspain (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi
Have you thought of using Vodafone, it is quicker and easier to get a new number, as you can then get it in 3 days. But don't order online go into the shop much quicker price is 34.90 plus vat for up to 6 mb and phone which is brilliant landline number but you can use the phone anywhere!!! Plus you get a usb plugin so you can use the internet straight away and then they will wire you in. 
After trying them all I think it is the best


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

that´s what we´re paying with Telefonica, for 2MB - orange is only 25 euros, 6MB, and they´re also offering 1000 mins of calls for 6 euro. i just donñt trust them to manage the hand-over, and i think telefonica will do their best to put a spanner in the works, like last time i tried to change internet providers from them (to wanadoo).


----------



## Flighty Fish (Nov 17, 2009)

I had Orange cold call me a couple of weeks ago with this offer which is a lot cheaper than telefonica (who we're with) but she wanted all my bank acct details there and then which I wouldn't give her and then she got rather arsey with me!! My husband said don't bother with it as you never know how smoothly things will happen here and it could be more hassle than it's worth. My friend just changed from telefonica to BT and is now being charged by both companies and has had no internet for 2 weeks!


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

Flighty Fish said:


> I had Orange cold call me a couple of weeks ago with this offer which is a lot cheaper than telefonica (who we're with) but she wanted all my bank acct details there and then which I wouldn't give her and then she got rather arsey with me!! My husband said don't bother with it as you never know how smoothly things will happen here and it could be more hassle than it's worth. My friend just changed from telefonica to BT and is now being charged by both companies and has had no internet for 2 weeks!


that´s very interesting, flighty fish - that is EXACTLY the sort of thing that worries me - when they called today (i have almost stopped answering the phone to avoid their calls, and nearly missed a close friend calling from the US tonight) they wanted my DNI, so i told them where to go - they were on about confirming the details of the contract - so i said, woah, we haven´t decided yet, for exactly the reasons you cite, esp no internet. iñm a journo and couldnñt work without internet, and can´t go off to cafes all the time as have 2 small kids! just what i feared. i think i´m getting cynical and untrustworthy already, in that i never trusted them and always thought it sounded too good to be true.


----------

